# Von Wafer?



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What do you guys think we should do with Von Wafer? Should we send him to the NBDL? Should we keep him and let him prove himself against the big boys? Or should we just let him take out the people on the Elbow List?:biggrin:


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Wafer is sick, he should back up Kobe, screw whatever that thing is called, a "laron profit". He sucks and will never be good. Plus Wafer is a G, we need more G on our team.




P.S SOMEONE HAD AN AVATAR AND IT WAS VONS FACE AND IT FLASHED...VON WAFER VON WAFER! CAN YOU PLEASE POST THAT, WHOEVER YOU ARE!


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Because Von Wafer Has Fine As$ Tits!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> Because Von Wafer Has Fine As$ Tits!



You alright man? Take it easy and let's stay no topic, Wafer will be important to us this year and should be a steal in the draft.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I read a quote from Phil somewhere that it is likly that he will spend time in the d-League I think this kid is gonna be a very good player in this league hopefully he will get a fair shot at PT.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

yep hes better off playing NBDL ball
even if he makes the laker squad he wont be seeing any minutes behind kobe and wid phil as his coach


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> Because Von Wafer Has Fine As$ Tits!


lol. Take it easy dude.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Loads of potential, don't know if he'll get time this year.


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

Ya he should play in the NBDL.


----------

